# Hello, everyone! Another new poster needing help!



## Graymeiste (Aug 4, 2008)

My family and I have been considering moving from the US to Europe for some time now. Cyprus is one of the places that seems like a wonderful option.

Can anyone recommend any websites that would help us understand the Cypriot culture, ex-pat issues/opportunities, and job opportunities? I am a IT Security manager if that helps tighten things down a little.

Thank you ahead of time for the replies! We are very anxious to get a better understanding of how difficult making such a move might be.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Greymeiste,

Take a look at this link


CYPRUSBILL
That one has all the costs of living inculding foods etc. It is updated on a regular basis.



Regards
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Graymeiste
The Cyprus government and the Cyprus Tourism Organisation also have some sites with useful information. I will look up the URLs and let you have them. The US Embassy may also have useful and relevant information for you.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Veronica ~ congrats on becoming a 'Moderator' have found the 'AngloInfo' web site very useful. Its amazing when you start to look how much information is available to those seriously thinking of moving to Cyprus. Its pouring with rain here at the moment, so it gets more serious by the minute!
Regards, Chris


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Same here chris,What a summer glad we had 2 weeks in Cyprus to keep us sane.
how is the build going.
see you on the sunny side lol
Tricia


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> Same here chris,What a summer glad we had 2 weeks in Cyprus to keep us sane.
> how is the build going.
> see you on the sunny side lol
> Tricia


Hi Tricia ~ just signed out then found e-mail so back again. Excitement mounts as at long last we have progess taking place in Polemi. Heard last week from the builders that they have the skeleton framework in place now and following the August break stone/brick and plastering will commence ~ truly amazing! or is it siga siga?
Watch this space. Take care Chris


----------

